# Finest architecture in Germany



## lear1 (May 2, 2008)

Elbphilharmonie Hamburg - Herzog & de Meuron










BMW plant Leipzig - Zaha Hadid
http://www.bmw-plant-leipzig.com/leipzig/deutsch/lowband/com/en/index.html










Fire Brigade and Police Headquarters Berlin - Sauerbruch & Hutton










Porsche Museum Stuttgart - Delugan Meissl
http://www.automotoportal.com/article/the-new-porsche-museum-is-taking-shape










Krematorium Berlin/Treptow - Axel Schultes










Allianz Arena Munich - Herzog & de Meuron


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Elbphilharmonie and Allianz Arena are good but the rest is crap.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ In your opinion. 

I personally think they're quite amazing offerings! Thanks for sharing. 

How about some of the older architecture too?


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

*Foster, Libeskind, Gherkan*

Good selection, although the Reichstag building with the Norman Foster glass top has got to be the most well-known. Also, his Commerzbank tower is pretty classy. 

Some may like Libeskind's expressionist Jewish Museum, Gerkhan's stylish Lehrter Bahnhof and perhaps the Opern Turm by Mäckler in Frankfurt, the stone-clad building emanating Frankfurt's nicest structure, the Alter Oper.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Office building "Berliner Bogen", Hamburg
Architects: BRT (Bothe, Richter, Teherani)
constructed above an end piece of a channel.




























This architecture studio has already built many modern buildings in Hamburg and Hadi Teherani is pushed by the media as a local star-architect. However this building is the best one in Hamburg of this studio IMO.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

goschio said:


> Elbphilharmonie and Allianz Arena are good but the rest is crap.


the Porsche museum looks also great i think


----------



## lear1 (May 2, 2008)

Hotel Concorde Berlin - Jan Kleihues










New synagoge Munich - Rena Wandel-Hoefer and Wolfgang Lorch










Medienhafen Düsseldorf - F.O. Gehry










New ECB Headquarters Frankfurt - Coop Himmelblau










Photonikzentrum, Berlin-Adlershof - Sauerbruch Hutton


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Really nice buildings kay:.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Sport arena near Hamburg:


----------



## lear1 (May 2, 2008)

Phaeno Science Center, Wolfsburg - Zaha Hadid










Inside the Reichstag cupola, Berlin - Sir Norman Foster










Library University, Cottbus - Herzog & de Meuron










Lafayette Department store, Berlin - Jean Nouvel


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

goschio said:


> Sport arena near Hamburg:


Ah, the "Knick-Ei" (roughly translated break-egg). The roof fell down so damn often due to a construction error, its not even funny!


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

After seeing these^^I may only wish Germany to keep on going
in construction of top class buildings. 
The country undoubtely belongs to the Premiership of world 
architecture.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

sorry no credit


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

goschio said:


> sorry no credit


People have to start paying attention to where they get 
photos.. that is the whole point of this thread. You don't
have any idea where you got any of them?

Lear, the same goes for you. Can you please clearly credit who took
the photos? You say "are made by Lear" at the end. Does that mean
you took the pictures?


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

goschio said:


> Elbphilharmonie and Allianz Arena are good but the rest is crap.


You've become quite the jilted chap since moving to Townsville  What has that city done to you?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice thread :cheers: nice buildings


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Justme said:


> You've become quite the jilted chap since moving to Townsville  What has that city done to you?


I really don't like any of the examples given in the first post except the Allianz Arena and the Elbphilharmonie. The BMW plant? Police in Berlin? Sorry, these are the reasons why modern architecture has such a bad reputation in Germany.


----------



## lear1 (May 2, 2008)

goschio said:


> ...these are the reasons why modern architecture has such a bad reputation in Germany.


???

Actually, this thread proofs that in almost every major German city or region, high quality cutting edge architecture is built and appreciated.


----------

